# The Famine That Leads To Freedom



## Brack328 (Jun 20, 2005)

*Today's Prayer*  
April 5, 2006
Dear God, I'm just a imperfect person. I know, in a sense I am perfect in that I'm made in Your image and saved by the blood of Jesus, but I make mistakes. I may misspell a word or forget something that I need to remember. I may burn food in the oven or drop an egg in the floor (and what a mess!). I may have a bad attitude or say the wrong thing. I may not do something that I really should do. Whatever my imperfection, I know that I am a work in progress. Please continue to guide me and direct me. Please forgive me for my failures. Please give me wisdom. Please help me to do my best at whatever I do, and to have the desire to do the things You want me to do, and to not have the desire to do things You do not want me to do. I pray that the desires of my heart will align with the desires You have for me. I pray that I will become more like Jesus every day, in my walk and my talk. Thank You for the perfect Son of God; the perfect Lamb of God; my Lord and Savior, who makes me righteous in Your sight because of His sacrifice on the Cross and His Resurrection and Ascension to Your right hand where He intercedes for me. I praise You Jesus, for worthy is the Lamb who has taken away my sin. In Your name I pray, amen.



*The Famine That Leads to Freedom
TGIF Today God Is First, by Os Hillman* _Go down there and buy some for us, so that we may live and not die. - Genesis 42:2b_

F. B. Meyer in his book, The Life of Joseph, describes a time in the life of the 12 sons of Jacob in which they were driven from their lives of self-satisfaction to an unlikely place to save their lives. Many years earlier they had thrown their youngest brother into a pit, then sold him into slavery. Thirteen years later he became the second most powerful person in Egypt. Now the world was experiencing a famine, and Joseph controlled all the stored grain of Egypt.

As long as the hills were green and the pastures clothed with flocks, as long as the valleys were covered over with corn and rang with the songs of reapers, Reuben, Simeon, and the rest of them would have been unconcerned and content. But when the mighty famine came, the hearts of these men were opened to conviction. Their carnal security was shattered. They were being prepared for certain spiritual experiences they would never have dreamed. And they were being prepared for the meeting with Joseph. This is how God deals with us; He breaks up our nest, He loosens our roots, He sends a mighty famine that cuts away the whole staff of bread. Then, at such times, weary, worn, and sad, we are prepared to confess our sins and receive the words of Christ when He says, "Come to Me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest" (Mt. 11:28).

A missionary once said, "There is a place where we will all be obedient." Joseph was a type of Christ in the Old Testament. The famine was an event designed to bring the brothers to repentance and a saving knowledge, physically and spiritually. It created the circumstances that led to freedom for these men, for they had been in bondage to a wicked crime against their brother for many years. It was the forgiveness from Joseph that led to that freedom.

Is your life passing through a time of famine? Are your supplies limited? Is God leading you into directions that you would not normally seek? Perhaps this is God's hand creating circumstances for His purposes. Now is the time to look attentively as He directs you to unlikely sources.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"Is your life passing through a time of famine? Are your supplies limited? Is God leading you into directions that you would not normally seek? Perhaps this is God's hand creating circumstances for His purposes. Now is the time to look attentively *as He directs you to unlikely sources*."

*Unlikely sources.* I love that! That's just how it happens. God creates or allows a need in your life so you will ASK for a blessing from him. "You have not because you ask not."

There God is, waiting with his arms full of blessings for us, just waiting for us to get on "the spot marked X." Think of a treasure map. The treasure is located at the spot marked X.

*WHAT is the spiritual spot marked X?* you might ask.

Ahem. You won't like the answer, but it's the *best place to be*!

The spot marked X is the place of obedience to God and submission to God's will for your life.

I'm not disobeying God! you say. God's never told me to do or not do anything specific.

REALLY? Then sit in a quiet place by yourself where you can focus your mind on God. Ask God to show you your sins. Then let God have a few moments to give you his impressions. Then you'll be ready to confess your sins (that just means agree with God about what sin is). Then ask God what he wants you to do. Then listen. Then you are in a position to ask for the blessings of God. And when he blesses you, it is an awesome thing. And you will learn about some of these *unlikely sources*.


----------

